

Introducing Sid Meier’s Civilization V for SteamOS - biehl
http://steamcommunity.com/games/CivilizationV/announcements/detail/1787114954235229948

======
reitanqild
From the Civ V Steam Listing:

"Don't meet the above requirements? Running on Ubuntu? That doesn't mean your
configuration wont run Civ V, it just means we have not tested and vetted your
configuration. Visit the Civilization V community page to share your
experience with other Linux players and learn about how to send bugs to Aspyr.
Your feedback will help us improve Civ V Linux and future AAA Linux releases".

